# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Got Attacked While Lucid Dreaming

## Dreams Feel Real

So it started off as a normal dream, No control. I was about to throw a kegger party with some characters off the T.V Show Trailer Park Boys. They started the party without me a bit early..

So i went to one of the characters Named "Julian" who was outside. As i approached him.. He grew a beard quickly.. I asked him How did u just do that? He said "i could do what i want".. Then his skin color turned black. (Hes white). That is when the dream became lucid.

I have these dreams about 3-6 times a month.. Most of them are good unless i start to take advantage of them. So Ive done it all.. kill things, flew, super powers, got laid, took over the world, But i was at a party and these girls where HOT :"D

So i decided to get laid. The whole house at the party was different when i turned around. There was this women that had her back turned and was walking away from the house, about 50-100 yards away. And i yelled at her (with 100% control of what i was saying) To come into the party.. Soon as i said that.. She turned around and looked at me. She also turned to this ugly demon women looking thing. She RAN inside and yelled.. I will NEVER leave.

.. Didn't think much of it.. besides i had the power, right? I walked into the house.. Saw 3 sexy girls and asked them to come up stairs with me.. Of course they did.

(Usaly when i have lucid dreams, If I don't have continuous conversation with someone in my dream i wake up)

So i decided to get laid in a hurry so i wouldn't wake up.. I told them these stairs would do..Before one got undressed, I mentioned how the storyline of dreams really seems to fade when i have a lucid dream. one started to get undressed after i said that. She got on top of me.. I could swear i felt her on top of myself.

Soon as it was in. I felt like i was acutely having sex.. I could feel her on my body. then my wrist got garbed and her head was on my head.. I started to think that someone was trying to wake me up in "the real world".. I could literary feel someone garbing me and touching me..

I knew no one was home today.. They all left for the weekend. That is when everything turned black.

Suddenly a hand started to go down my throat .. I was chocking. I felt this weird force keeping me from waking up.. I tried sooo hard to move.. To open my eyes.. Nothing happened, I was still choking.

Finely I woke up. I sat upwards on my bed. Looking around my room. It felt weird.. I knew i wasn't awake yet. Then i woke up in my bed breathing like i just got out of a choke hold.

That was my scariest experience yet with lucid dreaming. A few things i thought of was.. When i invited the women demon looking thing into my dream she had as much control as i did. Or i cant let the surroundings know I'm having a lucid dream.

Last lucid dream i had when i let someone in the dream know i was having a lucid dream turned out badly too..This dream went like this.. I knew i was dreaming.. So i said to this little kid " Since I'm already here.. maybe I can ask my subconscious the meaning of life" .. Soon as i said that, this kid Turned into this undead demon ..

Any ideas of what attacked me?
If demons can walk threw your dream unnoticed?
If i perhaps had a "Link" Between the "Real" world and the "Dream" world when this demon attacked my physical body?
What set this demon off ? was it because i invited her into my dream?

Please comment below...

----------


## DarkMind

No idea. It could be an actual entity that attacked you.

I suggest if it happens again, just ask the entity why.

----------


## Xetrov

It might also have been caused by a severe episode of sleep paralysis combined with a powerful dream/sensation of being choked. Dreams can pretty much reproduce any experience that can happen to us during waking life, including lots of pain, and probably also the sensation of being choked.

----------


## IndigoGhost

Just go to your happy place. It cant get you there  :smiley:  

Teleportation - Close your eyes and your there.

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

I agree with the paralysis comment.  I get sleep paralysis often and its very intense and scary... it would explain the feeling of being choked and held down as well as a feeling of a dark presense. The line between a lucid dream and sleep paralysis is thin and its easy to slip into one from the other. Some people can make paralysis positive and gain great OBE's from it, I've never been able to do it, SP has always been negative for me. That's my two cents, hope it helps.

----------


## Liz

You might have had actual sex with a demon(succubi).   Google info on them.  My grandmother was an over educated, religious  Russian Orthodox Christian.  She used to tell me that if you invite these into your life they WILL eventually kill you.  Don't ask the succubi any questions.  Order them to get out using religious terms. 

Someday I'm going to write a book about the stories my next door neighbor, a retired Monsignor and exorcist, has told me.......REALLY scary stuff.....he's way too old to create such frightening information.

----------


## IndigoGhost

> You might have had actual sex with a demon(succubi).   Google info on them.  My grandmother was an over educated, religious  Russian Orthodox Christian.  She used to tell me that if you invite these into your life they WILL eventually kill you.  Don't ask the succubi any questions.  Order them to get out using religious terms. 
> 
> Someday I'm going to write a book about the stories my next door neighbor, a retired Monsignor and exorcist, has told me.......REALLY scary stuff.....he's way too old to create such frightening information.



Succubus never existed. It was a story made up to stop men of the cloth haveing sex.

But for those who like BD. ~

Mara
(From Wikipedia)
'Mara' is the name of a fabulous ogress who hags people when sleeping. People feel pressure on their chest, and some people report that they observed Mara laying on their chest sometimes choking their necks, and mostly accompanying with sleep paralysis.

----------


## saxonharp

As a student of the Shamanic Arts, I have had pretty extensive dealings in the Dreamtime with spirits and have been attacked only once.  My Dream Guide called her "The Old Witch" and that was exactly what she looked like.  As soon as she realized I was watching her, she charged at me and began to "suckle" on my solar plexus, feeding off my energy.  She was very strong and I had to call on the help of my Totem to help me break free.  Once I had freed myself, I was able to destroy her, but it was quite a chore to get her to break her grip on me.

----------


## Scatterbrain

> As a student of the Shamanic Arts, I have had pretty extensive dealings in the Dreamtime with spirits and have been attacked only once.  My Dream Guide called her "The Old Witch" and that was exactly what she looked like.  As soon as she realized I was watching her, she charged at me and began to "suckle" on my solar plexus, feeding off my energy.  She was very strong and I had to call on the help of my Totem to help me break free.  Once I had freed myself, I was able to destroy her, but it was quite a chore to get her to break her grip on me.



As a student of the Dreaming Arts, I'd tell you that was all in your head. It will only affect you as much as you believe it will.

----------


## lily

Your demon could be a lot of things. It's hard to say. Might be something you are afraid of in your life, so that rather than you controlling it, your fears control it. It could be from something you've seen or read somewhere forming in your mind. It could even be random imagination. And it could be an actual demon or spirit of some kind that is up to no good.

In all of these cases, it's your dream and ultimately you do have the power to banish her. If you do see her again, summon all your strength to you, feel it within you, and then speak forcefully saying "I banish you from here!"

----------


## bobbie busypants

I've had similar dreams, but they didn't include female demons.  There have been numerous nights when I've woken up to shadowy figures over the bed.  I've even reached out to 'fight' them off.  Could be my mind playing tricks on me, could be something else.  Regardless, it can be very unsettling as our minds are very powerful as others have stated.

PS - first post!  love this forum and glad I finally joined!

rob

----------


## azza

ive had a smilar dream since i was about 5 im 30 now.in my dreams i cant move and she or its on top of me.sometimes it tries to dry hump me or just sits there smiling

----------


## infinityk

Sounds to me like SP. The evil woman, oh, how many times has she been on top of me, holding me and laughing in my face while I try to wake up and free myself.

----------


## stovepiped

Holy crap I was amazed after reading this  post because I have frequent lucid dreams  (I'm a noob here and joined this forum because I had to post a reply on this post!).  I actually had lucid dreams randomly as a young boy and as I grew up gradually figured out on my own how to reality check in my dreams and was almost always successful of having lucid dreams from that point on.  The thing that caught my attention after reading the post was when "Dreams Feel Real" explained how he goes about doing things and interacting with people in his lucid dreams.  Most of mine last a few minutes at most but there's been countless times when I do realize I'm dreaming and the dream ends in seconds while I'm flying into the sky or trying in my dream to not wake up... I just realized the times I wake up abruptly are the times I'm alone in my dream not speaking to anyone and/or being attacked by demon like beings.  I get attacked A LOT!  I have experienced SP since I was 17 or 18 and kept it a secret until my mid to late 20s because I figured people would think I'm insane and because deep down inside I felt I was being contacted by actual ghosts and demons.  I've had a few good experiences with SP but majority bad.

Anyhow, Dreams Feel Real stated in his lucid dreams he has to keep talking or he'll wake up.  Looking back at my lucid dreams that lasted long, I was talking/interacting a lo vs simply exploring.  Second, when I tell someone I'm lucid dreaming in the dream, I seem to get attacked or see/feel demons.  What gives?  I had a lucid dream yesterday morning and I became aware I was dreaming after seeing my refection in glass and realizing it wasn't my face but my friend's face who was standing next to me.  I looked over to him and said, "Hey, I'm having a lucid dream... let me show you... in my reflection I'm actually you." Within a split second I heard a loud demonic screeching sound, felt wind blowing my face and arms clutching me on the sides as if I was being swept away by a demon or something.  Took me a while to wake up and when I finally did come out of it, I know I had been yelling or at least moaning because my dog was staring at me all freaked out.

Is being attacked in lucid dreams normal?

----------


## Hukif

Depends on the person, you just brought a 2009 thread back to life, thats necromancy right there.
Anyway don't worry about being attacked, its just that after the first time you expect it to happen so it does, I never get attacked after telling DCs its a dream, but rather questioned and asked for proof.

----------


## Sageous

Stovepipes:

First, nothing in a LD is normal;  we're all in strange territory here, and every experience has a real air of uniqueness about it.

This is not a bad thing, so don't be too concerned.  Also, don't be too concerned about those attacks. Instead, think of them more as _distractions_; as, perhaps, your dream characters running some sort of instinct-based interference to get your waking mind off lucid dreaming.  When you are finally able to reduce these demons to meaningless -- if noisy -- distractions, you might find yourself able to extend the LD time and experience.

Second, a practical suggestion:  next time you find yourself dreaming, you might consider keeping it to yourself.  It seems your troubles don't begin until after you share your lucid condition with a DC.  Silence, occasionally, is golden...

Also,it sounds to me like you were doing fine on your own before you tested the advice of "Dreams Feel Real." Maybe you should continue to try working out your demons (and BTW they likely are demons of your own creation, and not some outside force) and heed advice from others -- including me -- with informed caution?

----------


## bengarmon

after hearomg all this stuff im not sure i want to lucid dream, i dont like demons much

----------


## Sageous

> after hearomg all this stuff im not sure i want to lucid dream, i dont like demons much



That's too bad. Here's a thought that might keep you interested in LD'ing:  

All those demons are creations of your dreaming mind -- they are a part of you.  This being the case, if you don't like demons, LD'ing is just the thing to keep them away, simply because when LD'ing you _know_ the dream is yours, and that you can change it or walk away whenever you want.

And if the demons come from somewhere other than your head (which I currently do not believe), well, then, they're invading your territory, defensible by the god-like powers of your dreaming mind -- they don't have a chance, if you don't want them there.  Plus you can always wake up.

In other words:  No worries!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Maybe this will help:





> Folklore
> 
> The original definition of sleep paralysis was codified by Dr. Samuel Johnson in his A Dictionary of the English Language as "nightmare," a term that evolved into our modern definition. Such sleep paralysis was widely considered to be the work of demons and more specifically incubi, which were thought to sit on the chests of sleepers. In Old English the name for these beings was mare or mære (from a proto-Germanic *marōn, cf. Old Norse mara), hence comes the mare part in nightmare. The word might be etymologically cognate to Hellenic Marōn (in the Odyssey) and Sanskrit Māra.
> 
> In Swedish folklore, sleep paralysis is caused by a Mare, a supernatural creature related to the werewolf. The Mare is a damned woman, who is cursed and her body is carried mysteriously during sleep and without her noticing. In this state, she visits villagers to sit on their rib cages while they are asleep, causing them to experience nightmares. The Swedish film Marianne examines the folklore surrounding sleep paralysis.[24]
> 
> Folk belief in Newfoundland, South Carolina and Georgia describe the negative figure of the Hag who leaves her physical body at night, and sits on the chest of her victim. The victim usually wakes with a feeling of terror, has difficulty breathing because of a perceived heavy invisible weight on his or her chest, and is unable to move i.e., experiences sleep paralysis. This nightmare experience is described as being "hag-ridden" in the Gullah lore. The "Old Hag" was a nightmare spirit in British and also Anglophone North American folklore.
> 
> In Fiji, the experience is interpreted as "kana tevoro" being 'eaten' or possessed by a demon. In many cases the 'demon' can be the spirit of a recently dead relative who has come back for some unfinished business, or has come to communicate some important news to the living. Often persons sleeping near the afflicted person say "kania, kania" (eat! eat!) in an attempt to prolong the possession for a chance to converse with the dead relative or spirit and seek answers as to why he/she has come back. The person waking up from the experience is often asked to immediately curse or chase the spirit of the dead relative, which sometimes involves literally speaking to the spirit telling him/her to go away or using expletives.[citation needed]
> ...



Sound familiar?  :Thinking: 

Most-likely, it was just sleep paralysis, which brought on an onslaught of fearful hallucinations. The progression is there: You were dreaming, and you started thinking about the waking world so much (knowing you had to get laid before you wake up) that you started becoming more aware of your sleeping body. The sensation was likely getting mixed with your feeling of being wrapped up with the woman in your dream, creating that feeling that you were being roused from the waking world. It wasn't until you became _fearful_ of it (when you realized that no one else should be in your house), that things turned into a terrifying event.

----------

